

Company swaps mortgage payment help in exchange for wacky house paintjob - coondoggie
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/company-swaps-mortgage-payment-help-exchange-wacky-house-paintjob

======
bartonfink
Cue HOA backlash in 3.. 2.. 1...

